# Kanthal 24g/26g



## devdev (27/5/14)

Anyone got stock of this?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/5/14)

we have 26G


----------



## johan (27/5/14)

devdev said:


> Anyone got stock of this?



I've got about 2m of 26G, you're welcome to have it for free when we see each other again.


----------



## devdev (27/5/14)

Thanks for the response guys - Johan I may take you up on that offer.

Anyone got some 24g then?


----------

